# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  D-Link FirmWare upgrade extends the range by 100%

## stoidis

Πηγή : yahoo

Αν δεν το δω δεν θα το πιστέψω!

Η D-Link υποστηρίζει ότι αναβαθμίζοντας το firmware στα eXtremeG προϊόντα της τα οποία βασίζονται στo Atheros chipset.

Ουσιαστικά, το νέο firmware είναι σε θέση να αυξήσει την ευαισθησία του δέκτη στα 105dBm!..

Το άρθρο :

Free Xtreme G Firmware Upgrade Powered by Atheros XR Effectively Doubles Range of Wireless Networks

# LAS VEGAS, Jan. 8 /PRNewswire/ -- D-Link, the global leader in the design and development of connectivity and communications technologies for the digital home and the small to medium business markets, today announced it has worked closely with Atheros to be the first in the industry to introduce finished goods in extending the wireless range with a firmware that can be downloaded free of charge as an enhancement to the award-winning 802.11g Xtreme G Wireless Networking family. The firmware extends the wireless network range by 100% while remaining completely compatible with 802.11g and 802.11b wireless networks. The new Atheros powered extended range Xtreme G technology improves radio sensitivity to extend the signal for users in large homes and buildings as well as in places previously difficult-to-reach such as areas with concrete walls and steel girders. The enhancement will be available as a free firmware upgrade to Xtreme G networking products beginning mid-February.

The new D-Link Xtreme G wireless architecture provides enhanced radio receive sensitivity -- up to 105dBm, over 20 db better than the 802.11 specification. With increased sensitivity, wireless clients at a longer range are better able to identify and process signal packets. At shorter distances, increased sensitivity translates to enhanced throughput performance.

"Now Xtreme G extends a very strong signal throughout the house, eliminating dead spots in the furthest reaches of the home," said Steven Joe, President and CEO of D-Link. "Independent tests have proven that Xtreme G delivers fast performance with a high bandwidth saturation, so extending the distance should really help the typical user with end-to-end processing with minimal effect to the network."

The D-Link Xtreme G solution features robust security to protect the wireless network from intruders, complying with the latest wireless networking security protocols, including WEP encryption and Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA) support for both 802.1x and WPA-PSK. The products are also capable of supporting the government-grade AES encryption and upcoming 802.11i standards. D-Link's Xtreme G wireless networking solution includes the Xtreme G DI-624 Wireless Router with 4-port switch, the Xtreme G DWL-G650 Wireless CardBus Adapter, Xtreme G DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Adapter, the DWL-G810 Wireless to Ethernet Bridge and the Xtreme G DWL-2000AP Wireless Access Point.

Pricing and Availability

The D-Link Xtreme G firmware update for existing Atheros-based D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G wireless products, beginning with the current C hardware version of the DI-624 Xtreme G Router, will be available as a free download at the D-Link web site ( http://www.dlink.com ) beginning in mid-February. The D-Link Xtreme G products are currently available through authorized retail, reseller, and distribution partners at a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price MSRP of $119.99 and Estimated Street Price ESP of $99.99 for the D-Link DI-624, an MSRP of $79.99 and ESP of $69.99 for the D-Link DWL-G650, an MSRP of $79.99 and ESP of $69.99 for the D-Link DWL-G520, an MSRP of $119.99 and ESP of $108 for the DWL-2000AP and an MSRP of $109.99 and ESP of $99.99 for the DWL-G810. The D-Link Xtreme G products come with a 3 Year Warranty and absolutely FREE 24/7 Technical Support including firmware and driver updates.

----------


## papashark

άντε να το δούμε και αυτό !

(αν και κάτι μου βρωμάει  ::  )

----------


## gerdigos

Φυσικα τα 108Mbps δεν ισχυουν για το 802.11b ετσι? 
Αυτο -το σχετικο- που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι κατα ποσο χρησιμοποιειται το 802.11g στα links του ΑΜΔΑ και εαν μια επενδυση σε τετοια καρτα θα ειχε ως αποτελεσμα βελτιωση των συνδεσεων στο μελλον. (Εαν χρησιμοποιηθει το upgrade και απο APs).

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## papashark

Δεν είναι για τα 802.11β, και τα g δεν χρησιμοποιούνται, και όπως φαίνετε δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ποτέ, παρά μόνο σε πολύ κοντινά links.....

----------


## gerdigos

> τα g δεν χρησιμοποιούνται, και όπως φαίνετε δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ποτέ, παρά μόνο σε πολύ κοντινά links.....


Και γιατι αυτο? Δεν αξιζουν τα extra λεφτα την extra ταχυτητα ή περιμενουμε τις νεες τεχνολογιες -που απ'οτι καταλαβα ειναι πολλες-?
Κριμα παντως.

----------


## vaf

to g δεν έχει καλό διαχωρισμό θορύβου από το σήμα οπότε δεν παίζει για μεγάλες αποστάσεις...  ::

----------


## papashark

Tα g δεν έχουν καλές ευαισθησίες εισόδου, με αποτέλεσμα τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν σχεδόν τις ίδιες αποδόσεις με 24αρες κεραίες, με αυτές που έχουν κάποιοες b συσκευές με το rubberάκι τους...

Ισως τα 802.11g να παίξουν σε ονομαστικές ταχύτητες 12 ή 18mbps που υποτίθετε ότι έχουν περίπου τις ίδιες ευαισθησίες με dlink 900+, αλλά και εκεί σχετικό είναι.

Τέλος να πω ότι χρησιμοποιειούν διαφορετική διαμόρφωση (OFDM αντί για DSSS) με αποτέλεσμα να παράγουν περισσότερο θόρυβο στις γειτονικές συχνότητες, αλλά και να απαιτούν λιγότερο θόρυβο στις γειτονικές συχνότητες για να δουλέψουν.

Α, και να μην ξεχάσω το ανέκδοτο.... σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ τα 802.11g είναι παράνομα !  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Δείτε και αυτό...

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...&highlight=11g

----------


## ngia

> Η D-Link υποστηρίζει ότι αναβαθμίζοντας το firmware στα eXtremeG προϊόντα της τα οποία βασίζονται στo Atheros chipset. 
> 
> Ουσιαστικά, το νέο firmware είναι σε θέση να αυξήσει την ευαισθησία του δέκτη στα 105dBm!..


Δύο ενδεχόμενα:
.Aξιοποιόντας κάποια ήδη υπάρχουσα δυνατότητα του radio chipset βελτιώνει την ευαισθησία. (χλωμό το κόβω)
.Προσθέτει και άλλο τρόπο λειτουργίας. Έτσι αν πριν δούλευε μέχρι τα 6Mbps και προσθέτει και τα modes 1 και 2Mbps όπου η ευαισθησία είναι κατά 6dB καλύτερη, η εμβέλεια διπλασιάζεται.
Δεν λέει πουθενά ότι βελτιώνω την ευαισθησία σε αυτό το bitrate και με αυτό τον ρυθμό λαθών, λέιε γενικά ότι βελτιώνω την ευαισθησία του δέκτη.

Μάλιστα λέει ότι βελτιώνω την ευαισθησία του δέκτη στα -105dBm , άρα ενισχύεται αυτή η δεύτερη εκδοχή.

----------


## sotiris

> Α, και να μην ξεχάσω το ανέκδοτο.... σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ τα 802.11g είναι παράνομα !


Θες να πεις οτι ενα προιον εχει παρει αδεια απο το υπουργειο να πωλειτε στην χωρα μας ενω ειναι παρανομη η χρηση του;
σου ειναι ευκολο να μου δωσεις το συγκεκριμμενο κανονισμο τησ ΕΕΤ,γιατι αυριο θα παω καπου και θα εχει πλακα να το πω τεκμηριωμενα αυτο...

----------


## papashark

O γνωστός κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ μιλάει για DSSS συσκευές (άρθρο 5 παράγραφος 1β. "κάνουν χρήση της τεχνολογίας διασποράς φάσματος και", 1.γ. "Ειναι πλήρως συμβατοί με το εναρμονυσμένο πρότυπο ΕΝ300-328,.......").

Τα 802.11g εκπέμπουν με OFDM........

----------


## mobiler

Long time, no see που λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι Γιαπωνέζοι!  ::  


...Είχα πολύ καιρό να μπω στο forum, και έτσι τώρα μόλις είδα το συγκεκριμένο topic.

Προσωπικά, έχω εμπειρία χρήσης εξοπλισμού D-Link (συγκεκριμένα DWL-2000AP) με και χωρίς την εν λόγω αναβάθμιση. Στη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, η δυνατότητα προστέθηκε πρόσφατα (μέσα στις γιορτές) με το revision b3 του firmware 2.5, ενώ σε τρεις άλλες (wireless router, PCI adapter και Cardbus adapter) είχε ήδη προστεθεί εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου. H δε Netgear το έχει διαθέσει και αυτή εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό στα Atheros-based προϊόντα της. Αυτά περί αγοράς.

...Τώρα στα τεχνολογικά: Η εν λόγω δυνατότητα υπήρχε ήδη σε πολλά chipset της Atheros, η οποία ονομάζει τη λειτουργία "Super G". Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για ένα σύνολο τεχνικών, κάποιες από τις οποίες βασίζονται στο επερχόμενο standard 802.11e (για Wireless QoS). Συγκεκριμένα οι τεχνικές που χρησιμοποιούνται έιναι οι εξής (από το site της D-Link):

*Packet Bursting:* The packet bursting technique puts more data into a single transmission, allowing more raw data to be stuffed into each packet and as a result not only delivers much more data, but also executes this process with less traffic on the network. Packet bursting transforms lengthy binary code into simple equations, resulting in an overall reduction in the number of 1s and 0s being sent over the network. It is also the technique defined as one of the methods for performance improvement in the IEEE 802.11e QOS draft standard.
*Fast Frames:* The fast frames technique enhances data throughput by increasing the number of bits sent per data frame and accelerating the timing of a data frame with a dynamic transmit optimizations. This technology enhances the Packet Bursting capability synergistically to provide accelerated performance results. The fast frames technique is also based on the 802.11e QOS draft standard.
*Hardware Compression and Encryption:* Xtreme G uses the Atheros AR5002 chipset which employs special engines to compress and encrypt data. These hardware engines operate in real-time to enhance throughput by implementing standard algorithms and compressing data prior to transmission and after reception.
*Multi-Channel Bonding:* Multi-Channel Bonding embraces two radio channels simultaneously. It collapses the available channels from 12 to 6 for increased bandwidth on the available channels. Single and double channels are not run at the same time. This technology senses single channel and dual channel frames and negotiates time-based solutions with priority on single channel processing.
_Select Mode: Select Mode gives users the option of locking the Xtreme G products into a Static mode (instead of the default Dynamic mode) for even higher performance within a complete D-Link 108Mbps Xtreme G environment._
...Όλες οι παραπάνω μέθοδοι εφαρμόζονται δυναμικά, ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες που ανιχνεύονται (αριθμός και δυνατότητες των clients, SNR, BER κτλ.) Αν κάποια χρήζει ιδιαίτερης προσοχής, είναι το Multi-Channel Bonding, που η D-Link το ονομάζει "Turbo". Σε αυτή την κατάσταση, η επικοινωνία γίνεται σε δύο κανάλια (πάντα δυναμικά, ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες). Διατίθεται και η δυνατότητα μόνιμης χρήσης δύο καναλιών ("Static Turbo" αντί για Dynamic). Τα δύο κανάλια είναι *υποχρεωτικά* κεντραρισμένα στο κανάλι 6.

Επειδή όμως οι δυνατότητες του πομποδέκτη είναι σταθερές (κάτι που δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθεί με software upgrade), στην περίπτωση ταυτόχρονης χρήσης δύο καναλιών, τόσο η ισχύς εξόδου όσο και η ευαισθησία μειώνονται σημαντικά. Εκτός αυτού, επειδή ως γνωστόν τα συμπιεσμένα δεδομένα είναι πολύ πιο ευάλωτα σε αλλοιώσεις, στο Super G ακόμα και χωρίς τη χρήση του Dual Channel Bonding (με τις υπόλοιπες τεχνικές εν ενεργεία), το BER απαιτείται να είναι αρκετά καλύτερο απ' ό,τι στο "κανονικό" 802.11g για αξιοπρεπή λειτουργία.

Τουτέστιν, κοιτάξτε το μόνο για εσωτερικούς χώρους, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να κυκλοφορήσουν προϊόντα με το νέο chipset της Atheros που υλοποιεί τεχνολογία XR (Xtended Range) και, σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα reviews, επεκτείνει σημαντικά την εμβέλεια για δεδομένη EIRP.

Στην πράξη, τα παραπάνω αποδεικνύονται. Σε εξωτερικό χώρο (μικρή πόλη) σε απόσταση ακόμα και 500μ, ενώ το κανονικό 802.11g δουλεύει άκρως ικανοποιητικά (*14Mbit throughput*), το Turbo G χωρίς Dual Channel έδινε ιδιαίτερα αναξιόπιστες συνδέσεις (αποσυνδέσεις κάθε λίγα λεπτά χωρίς αυτόματη επανασύδεση και πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες) και πολλές φορές δεν συνδεόταν καν. Με dual channel δεν επιτεύχθηκε ποτέ σύνδεση. Εδώ βέβαια ο γράφων διατηρεί μια επιφύλαξη λόγω του αρκετά χαμηλού ύψους της κεραίας του AP, κάτι που αυξάνει την αρνητική επίδραση των ζωνών Fresnel. Η διαφορά όμως των δύο καταστάσεων λειτουργίας σε συνθήκες χαμηλού SNR και κακού BER παραμένει.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι, σύμφωνα με κάποιες δημοσιευμένες δοκιμές, η λειτουργία Super G (ακόμα και χωρίς το Dual Channel) βελτιώνει αρκετά τη συμπεριφορά των 802.11g AP σε περιπτώσεις που στο δίκτυο υπάρχουν και 802.11b clients. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, το thoughput των G συσκευών στη μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία τυπικά περιορίζεται στα 12 Mbit, λόγω των "μηχανισμών προστασίας" του 802.11g, που εξασφαλίζουν την συμβατότητα με το "b" πρωτόκολλο. Αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμα και όταν οι "b" σταθμοί είναι ανενεργοί. Με την εφαρμογή όμως του Super G ο περιορισμός αυτός είναι πολύ μικρότερος και παρατηρείται μόνο όταν οι 802.11b σταθμοί είναι ενεργοί.

Επίσης υπάρχει και η περίπτωση καταγγελίας εκ μέρους της Broadcom ότι οι Atheros σταθμοί που λειτουργούν σε Dual Channel, επηρεάζουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό τους Broadcom, σε οποιοδήποτε κανάλι και αν βρίσκονται οι δεύτεροι. Αυτό όμως σύμφωνα με ανεξάρτητο test φάνηκε να είναι πρόβλημα μόνο των Broadcom chipset.

Αυτά και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.


ΥΓ. Καλή χρονιά σας ευχήθηκα;

----------


## mobiler

...Ξαναδιάβασα το πρώτο post και διαπίστωσα ότι μιλάει για την τεχνολογία XR που ανέφερα παραπάνω, αλλά ως δυνατότητα που θα εισαχθεί με το επερχόμενο firmware. Άκρως αξιοπερίεργο, αφού σύμφωνα με το site της Atheros, η XR τεχνολογία είναι δυνατότητα των chipset σειράς AR5004 και τα υπάρχοντα D-Link Extreme G δεν είναι βασισμένα σ'αυτή τη σειρά.

Πάντως, σύμφωνα με τα specs που δίνει η Atheros, η ευαισθησία ακόμα και των προηγούμενων chipsets (AR5002 και AR5001) είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που δίνει η D-Link για τα τελικά προϊόντα της.  ::  

Τώρα αυτό που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι είτε το hardware "κρύβει" δυνατότητες μη αξιοποιημένες που το νέο firmware θα ενεργοποιήσει(όπως στην περίπτωση του SuperG), είτε η ευαισθησία που ανακοινώνεται για ένα τελικό προϊόν είναι συνάρτηση και του firmware, εκτός των δυνατοτήτων του hardware. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάποιου είδους λεκτικό "τρικ" όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο ngia.

----------


## GeorgeT

> Η D-Link υποστηρίζει ότι αναβαθμίζοντας το firmware στα eXtremeG προϊόντα της τα οποία βασίζονται στo Atheros chipset.


Αν δέν κάνω λάθος, η G520+ δέν έχει το ATHEROS chip, αλλά το TI.

Σωστά;

----------


## katsj

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stoidis
> 
> Η D-Link υποστηρίζει ότι αναβαθμίζοντας το firmware στα eXtremeG προϊόντα της τα οποία βασίζονται στo Atheros chipset.
> 
> 
> Αν δέν κάνω λάθος, η G520+ δέν έχει το ATHEROS chip, αλλά το TI.
> 
> Σωστά;


Κάνεις λάθος η 520 έχει το ΤΙ η G520+ έχει το Atheros

----------


## phronidis

H 520 έχει prism2.5, η 520+ TI, η G520+ atheros

----------


## BaBiZ

DWL-520 (PRISM2)
DWL-520+ (ACX100)
DWL-G520 (Atheros AR5212A)
DWL-AG520 (Atheros AR5212)
DWL-G520+ (TNETW1130)

----------


## katsj

Telika to periboito firmware me tin enisximeni euaisthisia pote tha bgei? To exei kaneis?

***Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Eίναι κανόνας του forum και ευκολία για όλους μας***
_edited by jabarlee_

----------

